# New Qualified Makeup Artist- No Confidence



## Nik2161 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I recently qualified I'm Bridal and Occasion Makeup but have zero confidence. I'm not able to go out to do clients makeup but the lack of confidence is holding me back. I was just wondering if anyone on here has ever been in this situation or can give me tips It would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 25, 2021)

Hey Nik2161,

Yeah, I was like that when I first started out. And sometimes I still am when a huge A-lister sits down in my chair... And those big-time A-listers can smell fear a mile away, and the second that happens, it's all over. 

The thing is to just practice and practice on people and engage in simple conversation to "break the ice".

Also be assertive with your application technique, that will also come with practice. Also breath normally. Most new MuA's forget to breath normally. I use a yoga breathing technique which is quite helpful.  

Good luck!


----------



## Nik2161 (Apr 25, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> Hey Nik2161,
> 
> Yeah, I was like that when I first started out. And sometimes I still am when a huge A-lister sits down in my chair... And those big-time A-listers can smell fear a mile away, and the second that happens, it's all over.
> 
> ...


Awww thank you so much that's amazing, I really appreciate your reply. I'll now take this 
on board when I get out there Xx


----------

